
Target Removes Gender Labels from Kids Sections - hamoperator
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-07/target-removes-gender-labels-from-kids-sections-after-complaints
======
V-2
_In June, Ohio mom Abi Bechtel called out Target’s gender designations in its
toy aisle._

Just googled the Ohio mom, she happens to run an interesting blog titled
"Faith, Feminism, and Fat Acceptance" :) You couldn't make this stuff up.

 _And so you are sick to death of white, evangelical, cisgender heterosexual
American men. Sick of patriarchy and condescension and those narrow gendered
boxes. Sick, utterly sick of the evangelical idolatry of gender roles that is
carried on the backs of hungry children and hurting children and children
caught in the crossfire while the adult world of the culture war rages on
around them. Because hell yes, you are angry._

Them Ohio moms!

~~~
cafard
They seem to have changed some since I knew them, though they were certainly
willing to stand up for themselves. I think that when I left Ohio (almost half
a century ago), I had heard of "cis" only in reference to Cisalpine Gaul, and
of gender only in reference to nouns, pronouns, and adjectives.

